# Beginner Beetle species (US legal)



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 22, 2017)

!Hola! ?Comó estás?
Lately, I have been fascinated by large exotic beetle species. Unfortunately, as many here know, most are not allowed into the US. I was just wondering what species are the best for a 0 experience beginner like myself. I already know about the darkling and feigning desert species  I have seen Chrysina gloriosa on certain sites, and love their look. If you do have a beetle suggestion, I would love some simple care info too. With all the sub specifications and need for humidity/rotting wood, it seems foreign to me. I have seen sub sold at BugsinCyberspace, but I don't know if that can be all the supplement it needs... also, looking for beetles that I could possibly breed. Would love to try it.

Thanks for reading, Abyss

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Aug 22, 2017)

Either of the Dynastes work pretty well. Good size, relatively easy to breed and the larvae are pretty forgiving. Head down to southern Illinois mid-late summer and check around gas station lights and you might find some. Lucanus is another fairly easy genus to keep.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 22, 2017)

pannaking22 said:


> Either of the Dynastes work pretty well. Good size, relatively easy to breed and the larvae are pretty forgiving. Head down to southern Illinois mid-late summer and check around gas station lights and you might find some. Lucanus is another fairly easy genus to keep.


I hear they need a lot of rotting wood in their diet. Will premade subs work? Unfortunately, I don't think I can get any rotten wood where I live. At least, at the quantity I would probably need it. Anything that works for you?


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 22, 2017)

_Dynastes tityus_ are a perfect beginner species. If you want a larger beetle, you could go with _Dynastes grantii_. This species is very easy to breed, although larvae take forever to become adults. For substrate you could ferment wood pellets and in a few months have working substrate. I made a tutorial on how to do this but it takes a while.






That's basically only needed for larvae though. If you just want to keep the adults you could house them in a medium sized Exo Terra Faunarium with moist sphagnum moss and some beetle jellies.


----------



## Redmont (Aug 22, 2017)

I agree D. Tytius and D. granti are good beginner species. The adaults like watermelon pieces or rotting fruit, maple syrup, and apple sauce. I actually have D. granti for sale on Roach forum for $35 a pair that I calected in Arizona. You can get rotting wood soil on bugsinsyberspace it is ecspencive and you'ld probably need 3 packets of it harliquin flower beetles are also good tarter beetles BIC has them for sale and I will probable have larvae avalable in the spring along with D. Tytius


----------



## Redmont (Aug 22, 2017)

Dang auto correct is suppose to help me out


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 23, 2017)

For breeding you could use 7 inches of organic potting soil with no perlite in a breeding container. Make sure to put dead leaves on top of the substrate so the female could grab ahold of them if she flips over. If you get larvae from breeding, you could keep them in the soil until late L1 and then transport them into better substrate.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 23, 2017)

Redmont said:


> I agree D. Tytius and D. granti are good beginner species. The adaults like watermelon pieces or rotting fruit, maple syrup, and apple sauce. I actually have D. granti for sale on Roach forum for $35 a pair that I calected in Arizona. You can get rotting wood soil on bugsinsyberspace it is ecspencive and you'ld probably need 3 packets of it harliquin flower beetles are also good tarter beetles BIC has them for sale and I will probable have larvae avalable in the spring along with D. Tytius


If you have D. grantii, that would be awesome and I'd be interested. Are they adults or larvae. And, on that point, is it worth it to buy adults? How long do they live. I have also heard D. tityus are easier care wise, but idk.


----------



## Redmont (Aug 23, 2017)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> If you have D. grantii, that would be awesome and I'd be interested. Are they adults or larvae. And, on that point, is it worth it to buy adults? How long do they live. I have also heard D. tityus are easier care wise, but idk.


They are adults they should live for 2 or 3 months or less it's hard to gage, most people but them to enjoy them for a little while and to get larvae from them D. granti take about 18 months from egg to adult and adults will typically live for 3 to 4 months. D. tytius takes a year or a little over a year from egg to adult. I obtained a trio of these, which their are some still for sale on beetle forum but they are quite a bit more expensive the strain a got are larger then average and should reach adult hood faster, I should have some larvae of these for sale next spring or late fall at the earliest I can let you know when I have some avalable if you want, and you can see my add on Roach forum or I can send you a PM hear if you like


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 24, 2017)

I had adults of _Dynastes tityus_ live for a year and 3 months and they were wild caught. If you take good care of them, they will thrive.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 24, 2017)

Awesome! What is seems to be is a decent bit of moist soil, some good food like beetle jelly and fruit. I do plan on getting some in the future (maybe recent ), so that is awesome. Another question: are most beetles this easy? Or are there some that I, being a beginner, should definitly stay away from?


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 24, 2017)

_Lucanus elaphus_ could be easily kept but they are really hard to breed. They need specific temperatures, substrate etc. Most rhinoceros/stag beetles are easy but some need different requirements to have success with breeding.


----------



## Redmont (Aug 24, 2017)

Other less comon rhino beetles can be hard to breed same with jewel beetles, which I'm currently attempting do breed a species of jewel beetles


----------

